# Pipping egg - not sure if I should be worried yet



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Last night there was 3 pip marks on the egg, and this morning, there are now 2 pip marks below the 3 pip marks from last night. I can get a photo, but I can't hear the chick at all either. 

PS: When I candle the egg the chick is moving, so it is alive, for now.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Just be patient...it can take up to 48hrs for the chick to fully hatch. You wont hear and noises til it actually starts drawing in the blood and yolk (the chirping the chick makes is because this is happening.)


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I added a bunch of new pix to my album, that show piping and other stuff. see if anything looks similar tyo yours. Also look and see what size the air cell is: http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/cc331/Mousebirds-and-more/Other%20birds/Eggs%20and%20Reproductive%20system/


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Phew, that is a huge relief! Thank you both.

The air cell looks good to me, looks like the egg in your photo in the right hand corner: http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/...iew&current=Candling-air-cell-veins-ILLUS.jpg 

I was able to get a photo of the pip marks (albeit, not the best), not the air cell though, my camera just wouldn't focus the stupid thing.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The pip marks look good, baby is still working his way out. Just keep an eye on it, I had a baby that pipped in the center only (instead of going all the way around) and had to help him out.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

* looks like the egg in your photo in the right hand corner:*
------------------------------

That is a baby that is very close to hatch. When candling you should see movement, and the baby chirping when you tap on the side of the egg.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

The baby is chirping (and definitely moving around, s/he is a wriggler)!!  

I will keep an eye on it, I hope I don't have to assist hatch, but if it comes to it, then I will.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Okay, Mishka and Quinn are 'trying to help the baby' out, there is a bit of a hole and they are making it bigger. What do I do?! Now I am worrying and freaking out.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Just keep an eye on them...I had a male this last year that pulled a baby out of the egg and he was perfectly fine. If they get ahead of themselves and the baby isn't ready, you'll need to wrap the egg in tissue paper and tie it with a string til the baby is ready.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Okay thank you.

I got a quick photo - can you tell me if the chick looks okay or if there is anything I should do?


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

IM NOT AND EXPERT.........

But to me it doesnt look like the yolk has been absorbed??


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I agree Harleysgirl... I had to lighten the pix to see better....and the yolk. You can cut some thin strips of tissue to wrap around the egg and baby to hold it in there until it draws the yolk in. Keep the strips of tissue slightly damp so that it adds a little moisture. Last resort, if the yolk doews not go into the body it may have to be tied off.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your help, but sadly the chick died last night. It went really, really pale and the yolk wouldn’t absorb — I had done exactly that Susanne, but I think it was just very weak, it was frozen cold and no matter what I done, it wouldn’t warm up. 

I have taken the nestbox and separated Mishka and Quinn, I may try again at some stage, but I don’t know after all this.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i am sorry to hear that solace


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your lose :-(


----------

